# Advice for a built in



## vt92 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello,

I am thinking about building a hall tree similiar to: http://hostetlerheritagehomes.net/CMS/uploads/100_1119.jpg

Questions:

What type of wood for the sides (MDF, Pine ?)

Would you build the bottom part first and then place the top section? I will make it as a built-in, so the wall will help support the structure. 

Any other hints, tips or suggestions to make this project easier?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

That pretty much looks like plywood and a face frame with a bead board back and maybe a stained hardwood bottom platform. The bottom could be a stopped dado for the top part to be inserted. It all seems to be painted so the material is up to your likeing. Most of the shelving can be attached from the back seeing it against a wall.


----------



## Smiledoc (Dec 27, 2011)

I built a Tv hutch unit similar and built the bottom first with a plywood top inset on rabbeted sides. Then built the top with the table top attached to the vertical members of the top portion from underneath. No drawer fronts yet but here it is so far. If you built the seat out of plywood and wrap it, you could build the trim built to 5/4. That way you won't see a seam between the top and bottom units.

Good luck!


----------

